# Casting agency seeking actors and extras with advanced equestrian skills



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I got a notice from a casting agency I've worked with in the past. They are filming a mini-series about the Little Bighorn campaign. They are looking for actors and extras for both mounted and non mounted work. For the mounted work, they are looking for people with advanced equestrian skills. 


I'd say that you'd be expected to ride with the reins in the left hand, and probably a weapon in the right. Do close order military drill. That involves facing and wheeling moves as well as moving from a marching column into a battle line. 


On the Native side, it would involve riding with minimal tack, also reins in one hand, weapon in the other.


On both sides, working at speed, without running into one another. 


Filming will be in Virginia and Texas. Mid March deadline for applications. Tentative filming dates April/May. 


Here is the website, with a button for submitting an application.


Casting Mini Series Battle 1876 - JÄDERLUND CASTING


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Very interesting!! I don't personally qualify, but will pass the word along.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Ooooh, I would soo love to do that!! Sadly, I don't have any acting experience and I'd probably be too young anyway  That's pretty close to my dream job tho!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

@AnitaAnne and @JoBlueQuarter, check out the link. They are looking for a wide range of ages, not only people with horse skills.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I wish so bad... My parents wouldn't let me tho


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I could do the part where the soldier got shot off the horse and splattered on the ground and I would not even have to try and act the part.
:falloff:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

RegalCharm said:


> I could do the part where the soldier got shot off the horse and splattered on the ground and I would not even have to try and act the part.
> :falloff:


"They're gonna put me in the movies.
They're gonna make a big star out of me.


...............


And all I gotta do is act naturally."


Buck Owens.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> "They're gonna put me in the movies.
> They're gonna make a big star out of me.
> 
> 
> ...


that is a time when country singers were country singers,


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

a reunion of the Hee Haw cast members


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

one last one Festus from Gunsmoke sings


----------

